# Help please



## Leanneno1 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey everyone , 
I've just had my HDG test done . One tube filled and over spilled the other tube filled but didn't over spill. The dr didn't say that the tube was blocked but that the X-Ray pictures needed to be examined closer .
Has anyone else had this problem? 
I experienced no pain at all during the test and no cramping or spotting after.
I would appreciate any information you may have 
Thanks in advance


----------



## tina11 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi leanneno1

I had the same as you in my hcg, where one side appeared to be blocked. I went ahead with ivf due to male factor. Then 2 years later decided to do a hycosy. This showed that both tubes were open. 

The consultant said that hsg can cause the tube to spasm and appear blocked when it's not really blocked. 

Apparently a hycosy is more accurate however not covered by the NHS. 

Hope that helps xx


----------



## Leanneno1 (Aug 15, 2016)

That's really helpful, thank for replying and quite good news . We are not able to see our fertility consultant until 11th October so the wait is going to kill us  
She said we need IUI if tubes are not blocked as it's taken us over 2 years but I have no idea what the next step is now ... I have had no history of being in contact withSDIs or had any kind of infection / surgery so I'm a bit confused by it all  
I'm glad all worked well for you 😍😍


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Leanne,

I was told by the doctors it was highly likely my tubes were blocked after they discovered severe adhesions during a laparoscopy - probably from a burst appendix when I was 18. The adhesions were so dense they couldn't get past my bowel to see the actual tubes, but they presumed they were blocked. I then had three goes at IVF, which unfortunately failed.

After going to a different specialist they suggested they check my tubes as my ovaries seemed mobile on the ultrasound, and not stuck down. I did the Hycosy test when they push dye through the tubes and look for spill on the ultrasound. It was painful and the spill was very delayed (it took about 5 minutes) but they did eventually spill. This was two weeks ago and I have just discovered that I am now pregnant. I can imagine a less thorough consultant would have given up before they had a chance to spill, and declared them blocked. I'm not sure whether they spasmed shut at first, or the procedure cleared them out. I think the Hycosy made all the difference though as we have been having unprotected sex for near 3 years and no sniff of a BFP before. 

x


----------



## Leanneno1 (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. It's sad that it took them so long to check your tubes . I keep having meltdowns as the more I research the more it says I need IVF . I live in the southwest and here we only get one chance at it before you have to pay. 
I hope the test cleared away any cobwebs that may have been in my tubes but knowing my luck I'm going to die an old lonely spinster lady surrounded by my pet cats ! X 

Thanks again for all your comments xx


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Leanne,

Don't give up hope - you never know, the HSS may have cleared them out. I only did the HSS because I wanted the Aqua Scan done (where they fill you uterus with water and check with ultrasound to see if all is okay). I was certain they were blocked and was just going through the motions. But don't give up. I think it's a case of finding out what works for you. If you do need to move to IVF there are some lovely ladies on the IVF boards who can help you through

x


----------

